# All my other pets



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

My pets that aren't rats. =]










My chihuahua, Pocket










My ducks, Meep and Pea










My Russian Dwarf hammie, Poco










My tabby, Toby










And Sox, on my legs as usual


[We went outside cause the lighting was better.  ]


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

cute, cute, and more cute!!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

They are all so cute!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Cosmo- he's 13 yrs young and diabetic









His sister (yes, real sister from the same litter!), Mindy  She only has 1 eye because she had glaucoma when she was only 4 yrs old. She was my 10th Birthday present and I absolutely love her to pieces!









My fishy who still needs a name lol









My fish and his turtle buddies- there are 3 turtles, small medium and large! Only the big guy currently has a name (which happens to be McGyver!)









Here is so you can see a size different between the little wee guy and McGyver









And here is my Sally Sue! She is supposedly a peach faced lovebird but Ive never seen another that loooks like her  She is such a hoot!









And these are my kitties I had while living in KS. I had to rehome them when I moved back to MA but omg I miss these girls! They loved to pose for pics!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Great animals and good for you to have them for their whole lioves!
BTW, do you know that turtles eat fish? Your fish might be too big for them now, but later.....


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, I know they do  As long as I keep the turtles well fed they don't bug the fish. I do occasionally buy a bunch of feeder guppies though and thats another story. The fish has been with them since they were hatclings hehe

The dogs are absolutely great despite the medical problems. Mindy is my little princess and Cosmo is a TOTAL momma's boy (he's my moms pup).

Before you commend me for having them their whole lives, you should know Ive had many MANY pets that I was unable to keep :-( While living in KS I had 2 cats, a pomeranian mix, a ball python, my lovebird, and 2 sugar gliders. All of them besides the lovebird had to be rehomed when I moved back to MA after my divorce :-( The cats ended up coming with me to MA and finding a home here since I ran out of time in KS. It took me 3 months to find them a good home but they are with a wonderful family and I still keep in touch with them. It's been almost 2 years since they were rehomed. 

A year later I moved in with my bf at the time and we had 2 dogs and a bunny. That didn't work out and he kept one and the other went back to the rescue I got her from and my bunny went to a preschool as a class pet. It's absolutely heartbreaking when you do everything in your power to keep your pets but end up with no choice :-( I miss them all. I think about them all the time. I would never rehome my pets with anyone I wasnt 100% comfortable with, I don't care how long it takes to find that perfect home.

Animals who need help have a way of finding me anyways. Back in February I spotted a stray orange tabby with a mangled leg hanging around my apartment dumpster. I organized his trapping, medical care, recovery from having his back leg amputated and then his foster care. It was amazing. He just appeared one day randomly and seemed like he wanted to be helped 

Well, I got a little off track lol. Seeing your kitties made me really miss mine Corpseflower! They are adorableeeeee


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

Corpseflower - is your Russian dwarf hamster evil? when i got mine he was such a sweetie and cuddly and loved to be held, i didnt hold him for ONE day and now he attacks you any chance he gets! even when you try to feed him veggies  
i still love him, but hes a huge meany!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Cute babies chiklet!! My mom got me a toy poodle when I was little and my sister backed him into a corner and he bit her, so my dad drove him out in the middle of no where and just left him.  After that, I decided I would do everything in my power to keep any pet I got for life. Only recently have I broken that, with Juno which nearly broke my heart. Sometimes, despite what we do, it's just not enough. Don't feel bad.

cheyenne; No, I've heard alot of people say that russian dwarves have bad temperments, but mine's always been sweet, since the day I got him. He loves to free range and be held. He's never bit me, not even once.  And I've had him for...a year-ish.


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

your lucky. 
we have tried everything to make ours nice again, we even started wearing gloves to hold him, but all he does is sit and try to eat you through the gloves! i think we got a cannibal! lol
i love him to death, but hes such a pain in the butt.
hes no cute cuddly hamster, thats for sure


----------

